# Pacemaker status codes and complete heart block/sick sinus syndrome



## mhartley (Oct 16, 2018)

Can I use a Complete Heart Block diagnosis code along with a pacemaker status code? 

I have found the below documentation from the 2010 ICD-9 Coding Clinic that states if a pacemaker is placed to treat the sick sinus syndrome, that only the pacemaker code should be used.  I am not able to find any documentation that shows this has changed.  Would this only occur during the interrogation?  Would you be able to bill both codes out at a regular follow-up visit?

Would a complete heart block fall into the same situation?  I am not able to find any official documentation to confirm if the complete heart block and pacemaker codes can be used together.  

Not billing the complete heart block would affect the patient's risk score just as with the sick sinus syndrome.

Any and all help is greatly appreciated!

Thank you - Missy

ICD-9-CM Coding Clinic, Third Quarter 2010 Pages: 9-10 Effective with discharges: October 1, 2010
Question: 
Coding Clinic, Fifth Issue 1993, page 12, advised that when sick sinus syndrome (SSS) is controlled by a pacemaker, no code assignment is required if no attention or treatment is provided to the condition or the device. However, we are seeing records where the patient is admitted for an unrelated condition, but during the stay the physician does an interrogation of the pacemaker. Is it appropriate to assign a code for sick sinus syndrome, as a chronic condition, when a patient has a previously placed pacemaker and it is interrogated during the hospitalization?

Answer: 
Assign code V53.31, Fitting and adjustment of other device, Cardiac device, cardiac pacemaker, as an additional code assignment. A code is not assigned for sick sinus syndrome when it is being controlled by the pacemaker and no problems are detected during the check. Interrogation is a routine check, which is done via computer to assess pacemaker function. The pacemaker is routinely evaluated to ensure the device is programmed accurately as well as to assess battery and lead function. Pacemaker settings may be reprogrammed, if required. Interrogation of the device can be done in the inpatient setting or in the office setting.

Code 89.45, Artificial pacemaker rate check, may be assigned for the procedure.


----------

